# Stump Bucket (Part 2 added Dec 3)



## barrett.russell (2 mo ago)

Here is pt 1 of my stump bucket build. Been enjoying it greatly over the summer and remain rather content with this size on my 26 hp kubota. 




and part II ! enjoy. Feedback welcome.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Russell, welcome to the forum.

Let's see them in operation.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep!!, interested to see the operation of your project.


----------



## barrett.russell (2 mo ago)

soon with the action. I have a decent amount on video but editing is somewhat labourious!


----------

